# Zebronics 6600GT or BIG 6600GT??



## cybershastri (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all,

   I am buying a graphics card and have fixed on to these two things : -
A zebronics 6600GT or a BIG 6600GT. Both 128 bit 128MB cards. Zebronics I am getting at 11.5k and BIG at 10.5k. Zebronics has 2 yrs wtty and BIG has 3 yrs wtty. Now which one should I buy? I have never heard of BIG but it is cheaper and also has 3 yrs warranty. And hence I am confused. Please help me out here.

Shastri.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

Zebronics 6600gt? Actually my leadtek 6600gt came with a label saying sold by zebronics. So i doubt zebronics actually is one of the brands of 6600gt.

You can dump both brands and go for Leadtek winfast 6600gt tdh if it's available. The leadtek card beats the xfx and others in a lot of benchmarks.


----------



## khandu (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah zebronics sells leadtek.. 

Go for Leadtek 6600GT TDH Extreme Edition 128 MB DDR3.. has topped most of the 6600GT charts.. 

shuld be around 12.5 k


----------



## Switch (Jul 6, 2005)

I would advise you to go with big... Even if it is expensive than zebronics... Why... just check out the BFG 6600 Gt and then compare it to BIG 6600 GT and you will know why ...


----------



## Switch (Jul 6, 2005)

*img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=14143027018df.jpg

There you go... Compare the same with the BIG 6600 GT and you will now why is BIG the card to get...


----------



## siriusb (Jul 6, 2005)

And what have you to say to this?
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2295&p=20


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 7, 2005)

Switch said:
			
		

> I would advise you to go with big... Even if it is expensive than zebronics....



Switch, you are wrong there. Infact BIG is cheaper than zebronics by 1k as i have mentioned in the 1st post.


 Where can I get the information about BIG cards?? I have never heard of the company. XFX, BFG, Leadteck, Gainward, etc I know but never heard of BIG!! Whats their website??

Shastri.


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2005)

BBC's website:
*www.nvidia.co.in/page/cv_bigbyte.html

The only thing unique about the big cards are the extra heat sinks on the mem modules too.
But Leadtek is a well established brand and is better than xfx, naturally following that it is better than BIG's too.


----------



## Switch (Jul 7, 2005)

@cybershastri I never said it is expensive all i said is even if it is...

Anyways BIG is a brand which is being promoted by BBC ... What they are doing is that they are buying cards from the fab process instead of the big brands and selling it under thier own name... Fortunately the 6600 GT which they are picking up seems like coming from the same fab from where the BFG cards are coming so if i were you i would pick up BIG over others... Hope this helped...


----------



## Switch (Jul 7, 2005)

> And what have you to say to this?
> *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2295&p=20



*This* *www.firingsquad.com/hardware/nvidia_geforce_6600_gt_agp_roundup/page20.asp


As BFG is not reviewed on AT so no point considering the scores... FiringSquad reviewed both the cards in question and BFG/BIG came on top... Do read the review...


----------



## Switch (Jul 7, 2005)

And actually this is the zebronics card... *www.zebronics.net/pciegraphics.asp

And whomsoever didnt get what i am talking about BIG 6600 GT is the same card which is sold as BFG 6600 GT in US and BFG in US is considered "THE BEST" when it comes to Graphics card...


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, switch. I never knew BIG uses BFG cards. If what u say is right, then BIG is the best 6600GT in indian market.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 7, 2005)

the only way to be sure is to personally have a look at the BIG card and then compare with the BFG model!
otherwise BIG also keeps xfx/leadtek cards, so in case u are getting the stuff shipped there might be room for doubt isnt it??


----------



## godzi_85 (Jul 7, 2005)

hm ya swtich is right... that`s what my uncle told me too about big 6600gt cards.. so well i own one now.. its great card....  with copper heatsinks and ram sinks!!
 go ahead and buy it plus its cheap..


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 7, 2005)

*Why not lifetime warranty?*

After seeing all the post it appears that most of the people agrees that BIG is better choice than the zebronics.

If BIG uses BFG cards then it would have been better if they had provided lifetime warranty. They are offering only 3 yrs warranty. Though, I think it is good enough considering that most of the people would upgrade their system within 3 yrs.


----------



## icecoolz (Jul 7, 2005)

I personally own a BFG 6800 and its performing till date extremely well. And you dont need a lifetime warranty. One will def upgrade in a 3 year period.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 7, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> otherwise BIG also keeps xfx/leadtek cards, so in case u are getting the stuff shipped there might be room for doubt isnt it??



Oh really! I did not know they also use xfx and leadtek apart from the BFG cards.

To clarify it I have mailed them asking which card they will ship to me. Will tell you guys as soon as I get the reply from them.

Shastri.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 7, 2005)

I am personally on the lookout for a 6600GT. I ve mailed these BIG guys too! If it really turns out to be of the same make as BFG, I am going to buy it too over the leadtek extreme. With such a good cooling solution, I am sure I wud be able to o/c the BFG considerably at a lesser price n more warranty too!


----------



## siriusb (Jul 7, 2005)

If u are going to OC it, then u don't have to care about warranty 

--
(et, c'est un cent!)


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 7, 2005)

ok seems like these BIG cards are good after all  Maybe ill buy it too....got their mails and explaination..they want 10k + courier charges for the card. I guess thats pretty reasonable


----------



## Switch (Jul 7, 2005)

I had a pic of the BIG 6600 Gt let me look for it... It will clear all the doubts...


----------



## Switch (Jul 7, 2005)

BIG 6600 GT


*img244.imageshack.us/img244/9066/wholecard13xf.jpg

BFG 6600 GT


*img300.imageshack.us/img300/3339/14143027018df.jpg


Just swap the stickers and you wont be able to tell which is what... BFG card pick curtosy newegg... Big's curtosy Darklord...


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah right! i couldnt spot one difference! Btw I want a pci-e version, i hope the pci-e BIG models are BFG remakes too


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2005)

are buying pci-e

at same speeds how much diff can you expect b/w  all these cards, maybe 2-4%,is that even noticealbe

try to get 3yrs warranty and at the min 2yrs

i bought fxf for 10300


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2005)

isn't big an indian brands , doesn't it mena produced in india

looking similiar to a bfg card and you assume it to be a bfg card , what next.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 10, 2005)

they are giving 3 yrs warranty, so that point's done with...its an indian brand, but I m sure no indian brand yet has the capabilities/technical prowress to indulge in the fab process locally! almost all fab's done in south-east asia/taiwan.
also these cards ought to overclock very well, coz of the extra heatsinks on memory n all.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 12, 2005)

*LOL They dont use BFG cards!!*

I had mailed BIG asking the following :

----------------------
    From others I came to know that you use BFG, XFX and leadtek cards and sell it under the brand name BIG. I dont have any problems with that but what I wanted to know is that which card will you be shipping to me (BFG, XFX or Leadtek)?
-----------------------

  To which they replied : 

----------------------
  hi thnx for showing your trust and confidence on us , people say many things. you can  go to my home page n check spec sheet n other stuff n still if u hv any issue you can come back to me bcoz we use non of them you can understand tht from layout itself , bcoz we are not buying from  any of them
----------------------

  Now what do you people say for this? BIG is outrightly rejecting any allegation of using BFG cards.

-Shastri.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 12, 2005)

they dont "use" bfg cards...Bigbyte corp has its own brand, which it calls BIG. however its possible that the place whr BIG gets its cards is from the same fab manufacturer as BFG's. In the end I m not too sure of wat they'll give, but the PCB layout, cooling and features look good, thats why I m buying it


----------



## darklord (Jul 12, 2005)

BIG cards are good.And yes, BBC doesnt have their own Fab so they get it outsourced from somewhere in China or Hong Kong.
Now if by coincidence,the OEM supplier of BFG and BIG is same,you might be lucky to get the same card.

It is but obvious that BIG guys will refuse this claim right away.

SO dont expect an acceptance from them.

BIG cards are made by -
1] Pine Technologies
2] Global Connexions.


----------



## Switch (Jul 14, 2005)

And BFG cards are made by Global connexions...


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 15, 2005)

Switch said:
			
		

> And BFG cards are made by Global connexions...


really...any links/references to prove that?


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 19, 2005)

Whats the price of the zebronics 6600 GT PCI-E card?
Are the pci-e cards cheaper or costlier as compared to AGP cards? Why?


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 19, 2005)

AFAIK zebronics 6600GT sells at 11.5 k
as a rule PCI-E cards are cheaper for nvidia cards coz most 6xxx line cards are natively PCI-E ...to get an AGP version card, nvidia uses something called a HSI pcie to agp converter chip, which adds to the extra cost of the agp version. However prices are more market dependent and the actual  prices can be very different!

btw shastri u were abt to buy a card..wat happend..did u buy one?


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 19, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> btw shastri u were abt to buy a card..wat happend..did u buy one?



You are absolutely correct Ringwraith. I almost had bought the graphics card. What happened was that I was suddenly posted to Mangalore. And my dad did not allow me to take the computer to Mangalore as he also uses it. He asked me to buy a new one. So I am now planning to buy a new computer. Thats why I am looking for apci-e card.
 Damm it!! It is soo frustrating when you are about to buy a gfx card and suddenly you cant. I was waiting to buy the card since a year and now when I finally had the money this happened. No probs, after couple of months when I will have enough money I will buy a new rig. One thing is sure I will have a computer when Age of Empires III is released. Looking forward to play the game.


----------

